# What do we all have on the schedual?



## EandS (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought this might be an interesting topic for those of us who do this all week. Talk about what projects we have coming up. As we are coming into the holiday season I am sure business is (Hopefully!) picking up for us all! So what do YOU have going on?
My wife and I currently are finishing up 4 reproduction antique danish stools. She is in the process of putting the final touches of oil finish on them and today I started a birds eye Maple round breakfast table. Nothing super big. 
After that however we have a very large solid Cherry dining set complete with chairs and the whole shabang. Customer went with 8/4 for the top. Gonna be a heavy piece. There is also a Cherry bathroom vanity mixed in there.
What do YOU have coming up lumberjocks?


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm going to be working on boxes for coffee grinders. The mechanisms can be bought a Rocklers they are 
Cast Iron Coffee Mill Mechanisms or Coffee Mill Well Kits. The boxes will be made of different types of hardwoods with spline of dovetail corners. I will try to use spalted or curley woods to give the boxes a nice interesting look. Making them not only nice to look at but also functional. An item that you would leave on you countertop and not put away in a draw. LJ have posted coffee grinders projects . When I finish a few I will post.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

1. Table (commission)

2. X-mas gifts (giving the EZ-Miter boxes a try)

If time (doubtful) I have two shop cabs to build;

Rolling Drawers:









Sharpening Station:


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Just finished a tortilla press that I will be giving as a Christmas gift (for logistic reasons I had to complete this by Novermber 15th).

I need to do an Advent Wreath support structure shortly.

I also need to finish up 3 chairs for a church chancel (not my church).

Then it is Christmas gifts, Christmas gifts and more Christmas gifts. At the top of that list is a very special jewelry box for a very special niece.

I've also got to take a break and do some tool repair, alignment, sharpening and maintenance.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Mission Dining Table. 80-104" expandable table currently underway.

Mission Dining Chairs. After completing 8 chairs, the wife decided she wanted 4 more.

Trestle dining table. Fixed 6'-6" length.

Cheers


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm building some cabinets for a lady with a townhouse. Some of them will be under the stairs. Will be doing her kitchen next year.

Have another kitchen in the pipeline whenever they decide to pull the trigger. Thought I would start it in July, but she got laid off and they've been dragging their feet. Kinda hoping that they'll wait until after Xmas now.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have two guitars on the bench right now, one 6 string Les Paul style, and one 12 string style of my own creation. After that I have two more in the queue that have to be done by Xmas, and one on the way that probably can be delivered in January.
Oh, and I promised a friend up North I would make him a custom gavel for his Toastmasters club, free. 
Jeez….that's a lot! I better get sanding!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have 4 commissioned boxes I'm working on, and when my piece of quilted maple gets here, a nice two player arcade panel for the coffee table.


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm finishing up a rocker, shipping in two days, and starting another….got to be finished by Christmas.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

A jewelry box for my Granddaughter.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Two fancy pants bookcases, a distressed Louis XV commode, wreath stand for a funeral home, attic conversion with staircase followed by a bar refit. I'm good til Easter unless anyone cries off.


----------

